# Ouch, Duramax owners might wanna close their eyes!



## epicklein22 (Jan 6, 2013)

Never doubt German engineering. :tongue2:

VW Touareg V10 TDI Vs. Chevy Duramax Bumper pull - YouTube


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 6, 2013)

epicklein22 said:


> Never doubt German engineering. :tongue2:
> 
> VW Touareg V10 TDI Vs. Chevy Duramax Bumper pull - YouTube



Maybe the German's should start building saws like they do VWopcorn:


----------



## blue0331 (Jan 13, 2013)

*Oh wow...*

I think the truck needs something in the bed to stop hopping around. Either way this was funny.


----------



## spacemule (Jan 13, 2013)

Oversized tires and lift kit on the chevy. Suspension and drivetrain is not designed for those things, and it shows. Bone stock chevy would have been a different story.


----------



## capetree (Jan 13, 2013)

Aren't those vw's all wheel drive? I agree a gmc with stock size tires . Also if truck was in 4 wheel drive it cetriantly would be a game changer. I have a 05 duramax with a 8 cutris plow with buyers pro wings on it. It is 10' 2" scoop and will push it all day long with 1-1.5 yard of sand in sander. I have 265 michelin ltx's , edge controller and with that much weight i've never been at a loss of power of traction. Still the vw's v10 ia impressive


----------

